# Is it just me, or is this forum have few threads that have to do with motorsports??



## SHAKEDOWN (Feb 20, 2009)

Just saying, most of these posts seem like questions that should be asked in different forums. Where is the moderator?? You need one???


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

As long as the mods can call users retards and idiots, I'd make a great candidate. :thumbup:

But yes, it seems as if most of the people starting threads in here lately were probably not born when there was such a thing as VWMS and treat this as a catch-all forum. :thumbdown:


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)

:banghead: yeah like this one:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5531007-2012-GLI-Autobahn-Interior


----------

